# lp Sensor



## roy south (Dec 10, 2015)

I have a 2006 Mallard that I purchased used. The LP warning is going off and I do not know how to shut it off. There is no gas on the unit at this time so I know it is not gas. I was told a old or bad battery would cause this so I purchased a new battery, this did not fix the problem. Does anyone have any expertise in this area. I do not have any manuals and cannot find any at the dealer or on line.
Thanks
Roy


----------



## snapper388 (Apr 28, 2015)

lp detectors only last a few years! the last one I changed was less than 3 years old. same with carbon monoxide detectors.


----------



## old_guy_camping (Aug 12, 2011)

Make sure it's not covered with anything (a towel draped off the bench covered ours and it would go off). Also, spraying cleaners or bug spray or Lysol around them will set them off. Otherwise, probably time to replace.

:xmaslites:


----------



## roy south (Dec 10, 2015)

*lp sensor*

Thanks for the info mine is 9 years old will give that a try


----------

